# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  AVG, McAfee: StartPage-IP в russian.exe из Total Commander 7 PowerPack от SamLab

## SuperBrat

Установщик кодовой страницы (russian.exe) из Total Commander 7 PowerPack от SamLab якобы содержит вирус.

Обсуждалось тут, но воз и ныне там.  :Sad:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SuperBrat

Сегодня Symantec стал детектировать файл russian.exe из сборки Total Commander 7.00 PowerPack как Trojan.StartPage.

----------

